# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Bir Bardak Soğuk Su

## iputisamo

Bir Bardak Soğuk Su İyi Gelir.............Hasan ünal

Evvelki gün yapılan COREPER toplantılarında Kıbrıs tüzükleri gündeme bile gelmedi. Bu, AB''den beklenti içerisinde olmanın ne kadar yanlış olduğunu bir kez daha ortaya koydu. Abdullah Gül güya AB''yi eleştiriyor; ama, bu kadar teslimiyetçi bir siyasetten sonra Abdullah Gül''ün AB''yi eleştirmeye hakkı olmadığı ortada.

ünce meselenin ne olduğunu ortaya koyalım: Geçen yılın 24 Nisan''ına giden günlerde yani Annan planının referandumlara sunulacağı haftalarda AB tarafı bizimkileri gaza getiren bazı vaattlerde bulunmuştu. Bu planı Türk tarafı kabul eder ve Rum tarafı da reddederse, Rumlar AB''ye gireceklerdi. Ancak Rumları AB içerisinde sıkıştıracak ve bir tür tecride tabi tutacaklardı.

Ayrıca Türk tarafına uygulanan ambargolar kaldırılacaktı. Türk tarafı daha doğrusu AKP hükümeti plana ''evet'' demeye ve halkı teşvik etmeye zaten teşneydi. Başbakan ve bakanlar birbiri ardına telefonlara sarıldılar. üzellikle Türkiye kökenli KKTC vatandaşlarını aradılar. Arattırdılar. Oradaki muhtarları devreye soktular ve Türkiye kökenlilerin plana ''evet'' ve daha sonra yapılacak seçimlerde de CTP''ye oy vermelerini sağladılar. Oradaki halk büyük ölçüde Türkiye ne isterse onu yapar. Onlar da, plandaki mahzurlara rağmen ''evet'' dediler.

Türk tarafının yüzde altmış beş ile ''evet'' dediği plana Rumlar yüzde yetmiş altı oranında ''hayır'' dedi. Rumlar AB''ye girdiler. Bir süre, bazı satılmış kalemler Rumların AB içerisinde tecrit edileceğini; vaktiyle Heider''ın iktidara gelmesi üzerine Avusturya''ya uygulanan tecrit politikalarının bu kez de Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti adıyla hareket eden Rumlara tatbik edileceğini yazıp durdular. Ama bunun böyle olmayacağı kısa sürede ortaya çıktı.

AB bir süre ''Türklere verilen vaatler tutulmalı'' türünden laflar etti ve Türk tarafıyla doğrudan ticaret yapılmasını mümkün kılacak bazı tedbirler düşünüyormuş gibi davrandı. Ama sadece ''mış'' gibi yaptı; çünkü hiç bir şey yapmaya niyeti olmadığı kısa bir süre içinde ortaya çıktı. Ardından gelen 17 Aralık kararları Türkiye''ye adadan ne zaman çıkacağını soran nitelikteydi. Yani referandumdan yaklaşık altı ay sonra Rum tarafına her hangi bir tecrit uygulanmayacağı görüldü. Hatta Rumların ödüllendirileceği de ortaya çıktı.

Buna rağmen bir yandan müzakere/mütareke basın ve televizyonları ile öte taraftan da AKP hükümeti Kuzey Kıbrıs''a uygulanan ambargoları ortadan kaldıracak tedbirlerin AB tarafından devreye sokulacağı beklentisini halkta canlı tutmak için gayret sarfettiler. Evvelki gün yapılan COREPER toplantısında konunun ele alınmaması, hiç gündeme getirilmemiş olması bu işin üstüne bir bardak soğuk su içme zamanının geldiğini gösteriyor.

üünkü AB''nin ele aldığı mali yardımın yaklaşık yarısı bu yıl kullanılamayacağı için zaten yanıyor. Geriye kalanın Avusturya gibi Türkiye''yi, çok seven (!) bir devletin dönem başkanlığında ele alınması gerekecek. Ayrıca Rumlar bu konuda AB''yi ikna etmiş durumdalar. AB, Türk tarafına bu mali yardımın verilmesi halinde, bunun bir çok şarta bağlanacağını kabul etti. Yardım doğrudan Rumlar üzerinden verilecek ve onların koyduğu şartlara bağlı olacak.

Türk tarafı Maraş bölgesini ve Mağosa limanını Rumlara vermeyi kabul edecek. Rumların kuzeyde bıraktıkları mülklerin iade edilmesini sağlayacak hukuki düzenlemeleri de yapacak. AB tarafı da doğrudan ticaret tüzüğünü bir daha gündeme getirmeyeceği konusunda garantiler verecek. Kısaca size 130 milyon avro verelim ve siz de Kıbrıs''ı boşaltın diyorlar. Oysa Türkiye sadece bu yıl KKTC''ye bu paranın yaklaşık üç mislini transfer etmiş durumda. Adada AB''den beklentiler içinde olanların başına maalesef Mart karı yağdı. Abdullah Gül ve AKP polit bürosu bakalım bu işe ne diyecek?

----------

